
Growth, Inequality and Poverty Eradication in a Carbon-Constrained World [pdf] - yread
http://wer.worldeconomicsassociation.org/files/WEA-WER-4-Woodward.pdf
======
yread
Interesting paper on inequality

Conclusions:

>Even on the most optimistic assumptions, and even if we sustain the rate of
increase in attention to poverty seen since the early 1990s, relying on global
economic growth seems an almost certain route to ensuring that the poor are,
indeed, “always with us”: such benefits as may trickle down from global growth
to the poorest will almost inevitably be countered by the adverse effects of
climate change and the costs of adaptation.

>[improvements in growth have failed to make] the prospect of poverty
eradication a realistic one, at least before the 23rd century, and, in all
probability, ever

